# Tabletop Simulator - an Online Tabletop Sandbox with Multiplayer Physics!



## kimikodesu (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey everyone!

We have a brand new indie game that we’d love for you to check out! It’s called Tabletop Simulator and it’s an online tabletop sandbox with multiplayer physics. It’s a game that offers you the freedom to play how you want without any set rules. If you love board games and are tired of the static and unrealistic web-based games, then this is for you.








We currently have 15 classic games; from Chess to Chinese Checkers and Poker to Dominoes. You can even customize it to create your own games by importing an image onto the board and spawning what you need.

We are also looking into creating an RPG Kit which would have everything you'd need for customized tabletop RPG's and other games. This is currently one of our stretch goals if we make our initial goal. We're 63% there with 25 days to go!

*Kickstarter *- https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/274930865/tabletop-simulator
*Steam Greenlight *- http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=225493724
*Youtube Trailer: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAwzJHX3KKI







We’d appreciate any support! Thanks for checking us out!

Berserk Games
http://berserk-games.com
http://www.facebook.com/tabletopsimulator
http://twitter.com/berserkgames


----------



## kimikodesu (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, here's an update of where we're at. We've come a long way since we first started 3 weeks ago! We are 400% funded on the Kickstarter with 7 days left and we got some awesome stretch goals for you guys. Oculus rift and CastAR support, will add an entire new dynamic to the game, getting us that much closer to the virtual reality experience.

We also now support Cryptocurrency!

​And check out our new table flipping 






Thanks for all the support!


----------



## kimikodesu (Mar 12, 2014)

We were up on the front page of Reddit TWICE in one day. The past 24 hours has been a blur! We are over 1000% funded on the Kickstarter with less than 40 hours to go! All of our stretch goals have been achieved and we’re finally in the top  42 on Steam Greenlight!

To the moon!





Thanks for all the support!


----------



## kimikodesu (Apr 19, 2014)

We've come a long way in the past month, so I'm really excited to say that we released on Steam Early Access today! 


Check us out!


http://store.steampowered.com/app/286160


Steam trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b-ws2WY_8Y


----------

